
Faraday Future’s first production car, the FF 91 - SteveGregory
https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/03/here-is-faraday-futures-first-production-car-the-ff-91/
======
walrus01
Looks like it can't decide whether it wants to be a car, or a Model X-like
crossover SUV. If you're going to build something with high ride height, go
all the way up and make a capable 4x4. If you're going to build something
fast, make it lower (at least with the ground clearance of an ordinary Toyota
Camry sedan) and make it a _car_ , not a crossover. I don't know what that
blob is supposed to be.

